# best to use components



## markyboy156 (May 18, 2012)

hi

can anybody tell me if the svs ultra towers as fronts work well with the chane 2.4 centre speaker
and i want to use chane 2.4 all round as a 11.4 speaker package
would the svs ultra towers sound quality blend in well work seamellesy well together
would they still sound great with the chane 2.4 speakers thanks kindly marcus


----------



## robi17 (Jul 23, 2018)

I want to know about the svs ultra towers but I can not find an accurate answer.


----------

